# Single guys are a target



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

on dating sites-- women who have kids are desperately looking for single guys, I've seen it with my own eyes, it's happened with 2 people I know in real life, be careful


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

What part of this do you find to be shocking?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

omg women on dating sites are targeting single guys? thats disgusting.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> on dating sites-- women who have kids are desperately looking for single guys, I've seen it with my own eyes, it's happened with 2 people I know in real life, be careful


 And guys with very little to offer are desperately looking for single women. It's normal.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I find it incredibly sad more than anything. You see these girls who are just in their late teens or early twenties with kids on dating sites who seem somewhat desperate given their profile description - but most guys in their age range (particularly on dating sites) aren't looking for responsibility - and so they don't have much luck. 

How on earth do they get into that situation in the first place :um


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Maybe he was just being sarcastic...


Nah OP is a 51 cards type.

I don't even understand what point he was trying to make. Is this a warning?
What happens when the mothers get the single guy? Do the mothers and the younglings feed upon the single guy?:afr


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Is this a warning?


I think so he said "be careful." Those single mums have shotguns ya know! haha.

What's a 51 cards type? Never heard that expression before.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh man I think it's insane that some take you so seriously in this case keep up the good work.:haha


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

MobiusX is a special case. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but he often expresses them in (hopefully unintentionally) insulting ways. Ex. going to the 30+ board and starting a topic about how horrible it would be to be over 30. 

Knowing him how I do think he is serious. I think 1) he thinks he is doing a true public service announcement of telling guys that if you go on dating sites you will be targeted because you are single. 2) He feels the idea of dating a single mother is something no man would be interested in.

Everyone on a dating site is a target, and (hopefully) everyone on a dating site is single. Exactly who are single women with children suppose to target... married men? :sus


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

hmnut said:


> MobiusX is a special case. Everyone is entitled to their opinion but he often expresses them in (hopefully unintentionally) insulting ways. Ex. going to the 30+ board and starting a topic about how horrible it would be to be over 30.


hahaha that really made me laugh. I have to find this thread.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There are a lot of single dads on those sites too. I get messages from them sometimes. It's like....thanks but no thanks. I don't want my weekends revolving around 2 little turds.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> Is this a warning?
> What happens when the mothers get the single guy? Do the mothers and the younglings feed upon the single guy?:afr


I read his statement as he's "seen some things" so perhaps lol


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> omg women on dating sites are targeting single guys? thats disgusting.


:lol


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I think what the OP is trying to say is that single parents are not looking for a relationship as much as they are looking for a source of income. So be careful who you are contacted by because they might not be interested in you, they'll just want in your wallet. Not all of them of course, but many women tend to think it's not their responsibility to pay for their own kids, that's a man's job, and any guy will do to fill that role. So they'll go on dating sites because it's full of single men looking for a "relationship".


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I read his statement as he's "seen some things" so perhaps lol


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

And let me guess .... each one of the kids has a different daddy... Call Jerry Springer


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AlchemyFire said:


> I think what the OP is trying to say is that single parents are not looking for a relationship as much as they are looking for a source of income. So be careful who you are contacted by because they might not be interested in you, they'll just want in your wallet. Not all of them of course, but many women tend to think it's not their responsibility to pay for their own kids, that's a man's job, and any guy will do to fill that role. So they'll go on dating sites because it's full of single men looking for a "relationship".


true


----------



## tfsdeth (Jul 20, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> omg women on dating sites are targeting single guys? thats disgusting.


lolz ;p


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thats why you date......To get to know them and the problems they have.

This also


andy1984 said:


> omg women on dating sites are targeting single guys? thats disgusting.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I find it incredibly sad more than anything. You see these girls who are just in their late teens or early twenties with kids on dating sites who seem somewhat desperate given their profile description


Stop using POF. It's 90% single mothers. Due to the way courts work, you should stay away from single mothers at all cost. You can be forced to pay child support for kids that aren't yours if there's reasonable evidence that you're in a relationship with the mother.



> How on earth do they get into that situation in the first place :um


People are stupid.
"I put the birth control pills in my butt, right?"


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

lol!!!!

What do you think they should look for? Married guys and break homes??? :teeth


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

They know they can't get a married guy. Married guys don't make good meal tickets because they're not lonely enough to be taken advantage of. A single men are lonely, and that makes them perfect targets for scamming.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> What happens when the mothers get the single guy? Do the mothers and the younglings feed upon the single guy?:afr





changeme77 said:


> I think so he said "be careful." Those single mums have shotguns ya know! haha.





AlchemyFire said:


> I think what the OP is trying to say is that single parents are not looking for a relationship as much as they are looking for a source of income. So be careful who you are contacted by because they might not be interested in you, they'll just want in your wallet. Not all of them of course, but many women tend to think it's not their responsibility to pay for their own kids, that's a man's job, and any guy will do to fill that role. So they'll go on dating sites because it's full of single men looking for a "relationship".


Frostbite was on the right track; these women either kill you and sell your organs, or use your corpse as a source of sustenance. There's a 1 in 4 chance you'll turn into a zombie through the latter process.



Spungo said:


> Stop using POF. It's 90% single mothers. Due to the way courts work, you should stay away from single mothers at all cost. You can be forced to pay child support for kids that aren't yours if there's reasonable evidence that you're in a relationship with the mother


Unless laws have changed, you have to be proven to be the parent through a paternity test, no?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I KNOW women could potentially see me as a sugar daddy, but I don't play dat!


----------



## Mugen Souls (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, the guy that knocked them up is either broke or got sick of them, so now they want a single guy that's strapped with cash. And even worse? The kids father will probably want to kill you if he knows you plowing the mother of his children. 

Unless it's a hook up, stay far, far away.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

preston2 said:


> Unless laws have changed, you have to be proven to be the parent through a paternity test, no?


http://www.khou.com/news/local/Hous...child-that-DNA-proves-isnt-his-124472429.html


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Spungo said:


> http://www.khou.com/news/local/Hous...child-that-DNA-proves-isnt-his-124472429.html


It doesn't say, but maybe its because he signed the birth certificate or something.

Edit : Looked it up a bit more, just the state wanting some more money!


> The change to the Texas Family Code allows men who are listed as fathers without the confirmation of DNA tests to protest their paternity. If the test proves they are not the father the court will issue an order of termination.
> *However, the termination order will only eliminate any future child support payments. Men who find themselves victims of mistaken paternity will still be responsible for any past child support orders.*


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> on dating sites-- women who have kids are desperately looking for single guys, I've seen it with my own eyes, it's happened with 2 people I know in real life, be careful


Ok.Well, can we use this to our advantage ??? ;-)


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

preston2 said:


> Frostbite was on the right track; these women either kill you and sell your organs, or use your corpse as a source of sustenance. There's a 1 in 4 chance you'll turn into a zombie through the latter process.
> 
> Unless laws have changed, you have to be proven to be the parent through a paternity test, no?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I wish I was targeted by women a heckuva lot more than I am. But yes, I've definitely found there are more single moms out there at my age.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

srschirm said:


> I wish I was targeted by women a heckuva lot more than I am.


i could target you baby


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> Nah OP is a 51 cards type.
> 
> I don't even understand what point he was trying to make. Is this a warning?
> What happens when the mothers get the single guy? Do the mothers and the younglings feed upon the single guy?:afr


He starts 2 or 3 threads like this every week.

Its a rationalization of not trying towards being in a relationship

One of the ones in the past have been

*She will only be interested in my money

and so on


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

lmao


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Women with kids are watching you mobiusx. They have been watching you for yeeaaarrrrrsssssss.....

One day, one day when you are snuggled in bed with your poo bear they will come. Oh, and the wrath of the mothers is ever fierce! They come to take your boyhood away forever because they need your innocence to feed their hungry children's craving for youth, or something. Hide your hotdogs. They are coming. Lock your doors and put garlic around your bed at night or they might drop from the ceiling on your face and suck out your brainzzzzzzzzzzz (tm)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I once dated a chick that had a kid. I wouldn't want to do it again just for the sake of me having not to support a child as well as myself... Maybe someday in the future.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

AllToAll said:


>


;-)

Lol. My posted pic actually looks a lot like how I would in drag. That was coincidental.

*shudders*


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes, there are a lot of women on dating sites with kids. I know this because I was thinking about creating a profile and went searching to see what other women put on their profiles to get an idea of what and how I should put things. And I found about 50% of profiles i stumbled upon were those of single moms, many with newborns ! But it does suck to be a woman in her early 20's, with a child, and wanting a relationship. My cousin, who is 22 divorced and a mother to a 2 year old, said recently that "No wants to **** me !!" . I kind of laughed but it is true, most men state on their profiles they don't want to be with a woman with kids. I suspect that why most women my age with kids end up with men older than them, because they don't mind the responsibility.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> There are a lot of single dads on those sites too. I get messages from them sometimes. It's like....thanks but no thanks. I don't want my weekends revolving around 2 little turds.


My thoughts exactly. I would *never* date someone with a child. I think this is a pretty helpful thread for anxious people that are looking for a relationship. And apparently theres a lot of people on here that are, considering the same threads pop up over and over. So just say thanks and consider yourself warned. Not sure why everyone is complaining.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Yes, there are a lot of women on dating sites with kids. I know this because I was thinking about creating a profile and went searching to see what other women put on their profiles to get an idea of what and how I should put things. And I found about 50% of profiles i stumbled upon were those of single moms, many with newborns ! But it does suck to be a woman in her early 20's, with a child, and wanting a relationship. My cousin, who is 22 divorced and a mother to a 2 year old, said recently that "No wants to **** me !!" . I kind of laughed but it is true, most men state on their profiles they don't want to be with a woman with kids. I suspect that why most women my age with kids end up with men older than them, because they don't mind the responsibility.


It thinks it more that we can't handle the responsibility than not wanting it... I'm 19 and I know I couldn't support a kid with were I'm at in life... But say I came across a stable income large enough to support a family I wouldnt be bothered by the fact that she has a kid...


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> It thinks it more that we can't handle the responsibility than not wanting it... I'm 19 and I know I couldn't support a kid with were I'm at in life... But say I came across a stable income large enough to support a family I wouldnt be bothered by the fact that she has a kid...


That is understandable, but even men with a stable income don't want anything to do with a child period. They don't want baggage. But in reality, when you are in relationship with someone who has a kid, you dont really become actively involved with a child till the relationship is serious. Being a able to financially support a significant other w/ a child wouldnt be an issue until you both moved in together or got married. I wouldn't mind dating a man with a kid, but if he has more than 2 it might be a problem.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong with not wanting to date a woman that has a child, especially at a young age. Once I'm older and settled in a job, if there's a woman who has a kid and I like him or her, then that's no problem at all. But while I'm still young, getting involved in a serious relationship with a woman who already has a child is limiting. Want to go to grad school? Sorry, the one that accepted you is too far away for you to help care for the kid. Plus there's the issue of not being able to support a child yet. Which wouldn't be an issue if the mom could help support him/her herself, but if this woman is trying to find a boyfriend on an online dating site I somehow find this unlikely. 

It's sad and I feel bad for any girl who finds herself in this situation, but you can't expect too many young guys to be willing to tie themselves down and potentially restrict their future in order to help. The girl made a mistake and now has to live with the consequences this mistake entails - is it fair that it's the girl, and not the guy, who will face the majority of the consequences for their mutual mistake? Of course not, but that doesn't mean that it's somehow fair to expect some random guy on the Internet to give up his life to help out.

This doesn't really relate to me, of course, as I don't think I'll have the courage to begin a relationship for some time now. In fact, for a lot of the same reasons I wouldn't yet want to be involved with a child, I'm not sure I would even want a serious relationship with a woman until after I have a stable job that I am content to work at for a long time. 

And as long as the women are not trying to hide the fact that they have children, it's not really "targeting" anyone. It's been said throughout the thread, but what else, honestly, would you expect them to do? Find married guys? I don't even 100% understand the point of this thread, and I still typed out a wall of text. Oh well, that's what happens when you're supposed to be typing an essay for a class you hate, I guess.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> omg women on dating sites are targeting single guys? thats disgusting.


:haha

Op I understand your point, that maybe vulnerable men get taken in by girls who want a sugar daddy to give them a better life, sure it happens. But I bet the vast majority, if not all, the single mothers on the dating websites want a real relationship rather than someone to use as a cash machine.

Just because someone has a child from a previous relationship/person, doesn't mean they aren't still a person who wants a relationship. I agree though it would put a lot of younger people off.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> That is understandable, but even men with a stable income don't want anything to do with a child period. They don't want baggage. But in reality, when you are in relationship with someone who has a kid, you dont really become actively involved with a child till the relationship is serious. Being a able to financially support a significant other w/ a child wouldnt be an issue until you both moved in together or got married. I wouldn't mind dating a man with a kid, but if he has more than 2 it might be a problem.


I wouldn't say men period cause that's not true esp considering I just said I wouldn't mind dating someone with a kid under the right circumstances... But it honestly would depend a lot on the person and on the circumstances... I would only date a woman with a kid if there was a legit reason for the ex not being around... If she was dating the bad boy type and he got locked up, murdered, or if he was an abuser or if he was just a dead beat (as ****ed up of mentality it is) I would honestly give her no chance in hell... I've been rejected by too many women who have gone on to fall for an ******* who mistreated them and I guess its made me bitter... I fell as if I would be disrespecting myself to date them because I wasn't "good" enough for them when they didn't have baggage ... And many of the guys who want nothing to do with single mothers probably feel the same way... It's messed up but thats but that's how I feel


----------

